# Roccat ID Card wofür?



## Niza (29. Dezember 2012)

*Roccat ID Card wofür?*

Hi,

Ich habe mir eine Roccat Isku Tastatur besorgt.

Bei der Tastatur war aber sowas wie eine Kreditkarte dabei.

Eine Roccat ID-CARD

Mit Nummern:
XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

Weiß irgendwer wofür die gut sein soll ?
Oder was das damit auf sich hat?

Ich weiß leider nichts damit anzufangen.
Und weiß nicht wofür die ist .

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## the.hai (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Roccat ID Card wofür?*

Damit kannste dich bei Roccat registrieren für spezielle Sachen wie Fan-Stuff etc. Ist nur so ein kleiner Club für Hardwarebesitzer.

Guckst du: http://www.roccat.org/Roccat-World/ROCCAT-World/Overview-/

ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - ROCCAT WORLD » ROCCAT World » Register


----------



## Niza (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Roccat ID Card wofür?*

Danke dir für die hilfreiche Antwort.

Mfg:
Niza


----------

